# monark



## easyrider (Oct 19, 2017)

just finished cleaning this one up and back on the road


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 19, 2017)

easyrider said:


> just finished cleaning this one up and back on the roadView attachment 694890 View attachment 694891 View attachment 694890 View attachment 694891



Lookin good, need more pics!


----------

